# 18' Crestliner Canadian for SALE



## Loz (Aug 27, 2017)

'07 bought new in '10 with a 2002 75hp Mercury four stroke tiller handle outboard. All in good shape and on a steel trailer. Asking $10,500


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Chris spisak (Jan 22, 2018)

Loz said:


> View attachment 267496
> View attachment 267497
> View attachment 267498
> View attachment 267499
> '07 bought new in '10 with a 2002 75hp Mercury four stroke tiller handle outboard. All in good shape and on a steel trailer. Asking $10,500


Still for sale?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Great boat, and looks like a good price. Not trying to mess up your potential sale (if it still is for sale), but just providing some info FWIW for anyone looking. When I was searching for boats in '05, I narrowed it down to this boat, and the Lund Alaskan. I was looking at new boats simply because the stock of existing boats on the market for sale then was small. The MAJOR difference for me was that "casting platform" in the front. As you can clearly see in the pictures, this boat has it, while the Alaskan just has open floor space the full depth of the boat. May be nice for fishing to sit up high, but you lose literally 2' of usable "depth" for carrying gear. I liked the Crestliner so much that I even went so far as to research if I could get this boat without the casting platform, and at the time, Crestliner told me no I could not. I ended up buying an Alaskan, and love it. Heck I've even been in some heavy seas and had gear in the bow area "hop" a few feet in the air, but with the depth of the Alaskan, it was no issue. So just a heads-up that if you plan to duck hunt out of this boat, consider the loss of floor space for bags of dekes and other gear.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Flip side, use the casting platform as a decoy box! ^^


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ajkulish said:


> Flip side, use the casting platform as a decoy box! ^^


could I guess. but I'm talking 3 or 4 large bags of mag dekes. One of those won't fit, but a few loose ones could. And seriously, going flat out and hit a good wave and they hop high. A friend and I lost one out of a smaller boat on a trailer running I-75. Flew 5' in the air and scared the **** out of traffic behind us.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> could I guess. but I'm talking 3 or 4 large bags of mag dekes. One of those won't fit, but a few loose ones could. And seriously, going flat out and hit a good wave and they hop high. A friend and I lost one out of a smaller boat on a trailer running I-75. Flew 5' in the air and scared the **** out of traffic behind us.


My Freedom 18 doesn't have the casting platform either. And I took it out of my Crestliner Viking and made a floor section to make the floor even. Totally wasted space


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> My Freedom 18 doesn't have the casting platform either. And I took it out of my Crestliner Viking and made a floor section to make the floor even. Totally wasted space


Good for fishing I guess. But then we all know fishing is lame...LOL


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

just ducky said:


> Good for fishing I guess. But then we all know fishing is lame...LOL


I jig and troll out of it, dont need to cast


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I jig and troll out of it, dont need to cast


Agree. F-ing waste of space IMO also


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

I had the same boat and rebuilt the casting platform to hold a 12 gallon fuel tank underneath. The one for sale here looks like it already has an internal tank. The weight up front helps keep the bow down when flying solo.
But, I don't like a platform for the reasons above. I have a 20' Crestliner now that is just a post on floor, all seats and livewell removed.


----------

